# R32 gtr attesa pump solenoid and valve



## danny14 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi guys I'm chasing an r32 gtr attesa pump solenoid and valve p


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

We have 1 in stock here


----------



## danny14 (Mar 5, 2014)

How much can you send pics


----------



## danny14 (Mar 5, 2014)

Can you PM me or email [email protected]


----------

